# Sea-Gull D813.581 - Chinese Military Watch



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Got this one in the mail yesterday.

(sorry for the cell phone pictures. I don't even know where my real camera is located.)

























Dial: Medium matte green, raised 3D numerals (nice touch), retro Sea-Gull logo, nice lume
Hands: Sword hands, nice red tipped seconds hand with star on end, nice lume
Size: 44mm w/o crown, 47mm w/ crown, 51mm lug to lug, 13mm thickness, 24mm lug width
Case: Stainless Steel, Chinese Military #1 Watch inscription on side, tank on solid case back
Water Resistance: 50m
Crystal: Sapphire
Band: Nice padded, lined, green canvas strap, solid 24mm buckle with retro Sea-Gull logo
Crown: Nice knurled crown, 7.5mm wide, retro Sea-Gull logo
Movement: 25J, ST2553, nice setting action for time & date, winding a little noisy, hacking

First thing I noticed out of the box was the raised 3D numerals which are quite nice. The green dial is very pretty. It is both matte and somewhat inky. Some have said the sword hands are too short but it doesn't bother me. If they were any larger it might be a little overbearing, IMHO. The 24mm band is super comfy. It doesn't say leather on the back so I'm guessing the lining is man made. I wore it last night as an experiment while sleeping and didn't even notice I had it on. I can't say the same for some of my other watches on bracelet. The setting action for the day & date is very nice. That is one thing I think is lacking in some watches and is needed for me since I like swap watches daily and need to set things quickly. The winding is a little noisy although it doesn't really bother me. It is my first ST25 so I don't know if it is out of the ordinary. The size is at about my max at 44mm. Even though the crown & guard measure in at 47mm it still wears like a 44mm watch. The water resistance is only 50m but is fine for me. I only wear diver watches while swimming.

Below are some of my more recent acquisitions which show you where my style has trended. I think the D813.581 will fit in nicely. The Sea-Gull's green dial, auto winding & date will contrast nicely with my Hamilton Pioneer mechanical. The lume on the Hamilton may be slightly more intense initially. But the Sea-Gull lume surprised me and is more than adequate. Neither are as bright or long lasting as a Seiko Monster but not many are up to that task.

Overall I'm very impressed with the D813.581. It is a very cool looking large military styled watch that wears comfortably. This is definitely a keeper and will bump one unlucky watch out of my rotation. :-d

cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

The Sea-Gull looks great and the 44mm isn't obvious either 

Now everybody will be wanting one!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I was wondering who'd get it first.  Nice.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Totally drool-worthy. Another Sea-Gull hit outta the ballpark. Given my comfort with the Chinese VCM aesthetic, I think the hands are perfect.


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. I've really enjoyed it. Was inspired to build a fire in the backyard tonight!!

In my haste I totally overlooked the very cool brushed sides and polished edges of the case & lugs. This is the best I could capture using my phone. It also highlights the raised 3D numerals!









cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

That was fast! How many minutes after its release did you press the button on this one? I'm nominating you as this week's forum hero.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice.

Ric


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Really nice !!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> That was fast! How many minutes after its release did you press the button on this one? I'm nominating you as this week's forum hero.


I think he has an inside source ;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great looking watch, many congrats.

Is the lume as good as the site shows


----------



## qclabrat (Aug 12, 2013)

gigfy,
I'm confused by your post, you mention the D5331, but I don't believe that's the model# for the green military watch

I see USseagull recently added a few watches to their sale section, I may need to pick up 2 or 3 tomorrow. this is going to make me lose some sleep tonight.... how to justify 3 more watches and it isn't x-mas yet, will probably skip my watch overhauls I had planned for this year

Beautiful watches, thanks for sharing


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

qclabrat said:


> gigfy,
> I'm confused by your post, you mention the D5331, but I don't believe that's the model# for the green military watch
> 
> I see USseagull recently added a few watches to their sale section, I may need to pick up 2 or 3 tomorrow. this is going to make me lose some sleep tonight.... how to justify 3 more watches and it isn't x-mas yet, will probably skip my watch overhauls I had planned for this year
> ...


I corresponded with Kevin and the model number for this watch is only D813.581. Sorry for the error. I will edit out the incorrect model number to minimize confusion.

cheers,
gigfy


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

arktika1148 said:


> Great looking watch, many congrats.
> 
> Is the lume as good as the site shows
> 
> View attachment 1259314


Thanks. I will agree that the lume on the D813.581 is bold like in the picture. I was pleasantly surprised of what I saw after charging it for 15sec from a regular light bulb.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome watch, I just ordered mine from usseagull. This will be my first Chinese watch. Thanks for the review.


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

And, I just ordered mine as well. This one kind of snuck under my radar; I've been eying some of the other watches on the site, and never noticed this. 

Can anyone recommend a nice padded watch band -- the type you see on some Hamilton field watches, with the leather extension under the caseback? I think that would go nicely, but the diameter of the case is somewhat limiting.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

New shoes from Crown and Buckle,


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking good! Congrats!

What is your wrist size, by the way? My wrist seems to vary between 7.25" and 7.5" and I'm wondering if I Can pull something at 44mm off.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

spacetimefabric said:


> Looking good! Congrats!
> 
> What is your wrist size, by the way? My wrist seems to vary between 7.25" and 7.5" and I'm wondering if I Can pull something at 44mm off.


Thanks! Not sure if you are asking me or the OP, but my wrist is about 7" around.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

It looks good on you!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful watch! Congrats.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Apparently the rotor used in the ST25 of this military watch is called a Thomas rotor - made of some special alloy that has a density near to solid gold. The size of the rotor and winding efficiency is supposed to be better, along with the sound of the rotor moving. Do you find this to be the case?

How's the quality of the tank engraving on the caseback?


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

monsieurxu said:


> Apparently the rotor used in the ST25 of this military watch is called a Thomas rotor - made of some special alloy that has a density near to solid gold. The size of the rotor and winding efficiency is supposed to be better, along with the sound of the rotor moving. Do you find this to be the case?
> 
> How's the quality of the tank engraving on the caseback?


That's interesting. This is my first Chinese watch so im not sure im the best person to comment, but the rotor in this watch is LOUD. It sounds like a baby rattle.

Compared to my other watches, an ETA, Seiko, Vulcain, and Vostok, this Sea-Gull is by far the loudest and the loudest by quite a bit.

Can't really comment on the efficiency, seems to get the job done fine. The tank engraving on the back looks good too.

Overall i'm very satisfied with the watch. My two complaints would be the afore mentioned baby rattle and, if i had to nitpick, the sharpness of some of the case edges. The insides of lug in particular are very angular. Other than that, awesome watch.

The raised numbers are a nice touch and the lume is really quite good.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I personally like the looks of this better than the Seiko Alpinist, which people seem to love on this forum. A nice looking watch that I think would look great on brown leather


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> I personally like the looks of this better than the Seiko Alpinist, which people seem to love on this forum. A nice looking watch that I think would look great on brown leather


See post #16 ;-)

Funny that you mentioned the alpinist, i also see the similarity. I'm actually looking for a green dial 4s15 alpinist and bought this partly to "hold me over". The difference in size alone though makes this Sea-Gull definitely a keeper.


----------



## dribs (Nov 11, 2011)

soulbazz said:


> New shoes from Crown and Buckle,


Mate, would you be able to tell me whereabouts you got that strap?

Got the military watch today in the mail and want to change its shoes already

edit: saw where you got it from. what are the specific measurements you got the strap at?


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

dribs said:


> Mate, would you be able to tell me whereabouts you got that strap?
> 
> Got the military watch today in the mail and want to change its shoes already
> 
> edit: saw where you got it from. what are the specific measurements you got the strap at?


It is a 24mm Marina from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

monsieurxu said:


> Apparently the rotor used in the ST25 of this military watch is called a Thomas rotor - made of some special alloy that has a density near to solid gold. The size of the rotor and winding efficiency is supposed to be better, along with the sound of the rotor moving. Do you find this to be the case?
> 
> How's the quality of the tank engraving on the caseback?


The rotor is VERY loud. Everyone could hear it, and I joke that it's analogous to me wearing bells -- people hear me coming. I'm not offering that as a deal-breaker, as I still wear the watch. It's just loud, the loudest (never used that term to describe a watch before) that I own.

My only other gripe is that the 11 and 1 o'clock positions are not level. Look at a picture of the watch and draw an imaginary line under the 11 o'clock marker; it's slightly higher than the 1 o'clock (or vice versa, I can't remember).

Other than that, it's a very nice watch, in the style of a larger Hamilton Khaki. The tank is well done, and doesn't look cheap. The relief of the numbers on the dial is also a nice touch, and the watch keeps decent time. All in all, a good value, if you could get past the very loud rotor.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

My wife gave me one of these for Christmas. It is my first Sea-Gull and I was very excited as I have always wanted one in my collection. The fit and finish is excellent, but man, that rotor is noisy! It sounds like a tambourine. Due to my inexperience with the watch, she wrote to Kevin, who replied promptly explaining that the rotor was noisy, but more efficient and wound the watch faster. Time will tell. I'm a skinny guy, so I was considering swapping this for a Wuxing, which has the ST2130 movement. Thoughts?


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Brettg said:


> My wife gave me one of these for Christmas. It is my first Sea-Gull and I was very excited as I have always wanted one in my collection. The fit and finish is excellent, but man, that rotor is noisy! It sounds like a tambourine. Due to my inexperience with the watch, she wrote to Kevin, who replied promptly explaining that the rotor was noisy, but more efficient and wound the watch faster. Time will tell. I'm a skinny guy, so I was considering swapping this for a Wuxing, which has the ST2130 movement. Thoughts?


It is noisy. But I don't even hear it anymore. Keep it *and* get yourself a Wuxing!

cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Before this noise thing gets overblown, the automatic rotor in the Swiss Made chronograph Valjoux 7750 (fitted into my $2,000 Max Bill Chronoscope) is *way* noiser than any Chinese ETA 2824 clone I've ever come across (and I've come across a bunch) and much much noisier than the infamously noisy Parnis Portuguese. And you can even feel the entire case wobble on your wrist as the Valjoux 7750 rotor slows to a stop.

Perfectly well engineered automatic watch movements are capable of generating a surprising amount of noise and wobble. It's just that the standard Swiss Made ETA 2824 has an amazingly *quiet* rotor.

Ric


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

True that. The 7750 rotor freewheels so furiously it's like a gyroscope. For safety you should always hold your drink in your right hand.


This Sea-Gull Military; is it with the ST21 or ST25? The ST25 certainly is a little louder than many but at least it has less freewheel wobble than some other unidirectional winders. I'm tempted to try applying a tiny spot of Singer oil to the bearings on my CMWF Project Moonphase; not because it actually bothers me but just to see what kind of difference it might make.


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

Released a new version in black Sea-Gull D813.581H automatic army watch ST2553. Black price expensive by $ 26. Me in black like a lot more than green


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Chascomm said:


> True that. The 7750 rotor freewheels so furiously it's like a gyroscope. For safety you should always hold your drink in your right hand.
> 
> This Sea-Gull Military; is it with the ST21 or ST25? The ST25 certainly is a little louder than many but at least it has less freewheel wobble than some other unidirectional winders. I'm tempted to try applying a tiny spot of Singer oil to the bearings on my CMWF Project Moonphase; not because it actually bothers me but just to see what kind of difference it might make.


Missed this. A bloody wonderful piece of advice on the 7750.

Ric


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

I just bought one about a month ago. Noticed that the back cover screwed in was not level with the watch case. Managed to slide a thin piece of paper flag in. Went for an exchange which the seller was willing to oblige. Great after sales service, but product finishing quality seems a bit inconsistent.


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Timbre said:


> I just bought one about a month ago. Noticed that the back cover screwed in was not level with the watch case. Managed to slide a thin piece of paper flag in. Went for an exchange which the seller was willing to oblige. Great after sales service, but product finishing quality seems a bit inconsistent.


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

Sea-Gull SG.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Today I received the original green dial one. Really, really lovely. It reminds me of the wonderful Seiko Alpinist SARB017, but in a more "manly" size. Price equivalent of $247, and it is easily worth that. No experience yet with the accuracy but general quality impression is high. The rotor is indeed noisy, similar to my Parnis power reserve. A pity because this cheapens the overall impression. But I am a happy camper.

OBSERVATION: the lume has changed compared to the advertisements: the numbers on mine are not lumed. Only the hands and the little bars for every hour are lumed. That is a bit a pity, but it is still highly readable.
Does anyone else have one like mine?


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

888CNY on Taobao. Wish Jun would hurry up and get his version manufactured. 
º£Å¸ÊÖ±í º£Å¸¾ü±íÒ»ºÅ »ðÈÈ²úÆ· È«×Ô¶¯»úÐµÄÐ±í ÕæÕýÄÐÈË ÏÖ»õ-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

The lume is weak and is not easy to charge up. List price is about $500 (too expensive IMO and I will never buy it at this price). I got it at S$250. 

Been trying to regulate few times this few months and it always run fast. Lol....


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

As a follow up: I wore my green one during the weekend and it was a pleasant experience, but the loud noise is really a detractor. Would there be any method to quieten it?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

MrDagon007 said:


> As a follow up: I wore my green one during the weekend and it was a pleasant experience, but the loud noise is really a detractor. Would there be any method to quieten it?


I feel the same, nice watch to wear, nice size, interesting dial, good timekeeper etc.. but I took mine off today as the noise and wobble is a bit annoying. It's quite a harsh noise too and doesn't sound especially mechanically sympathetic. The bearings on the rotor are poor.


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been trying to regulate it few times already, but the watch still run fast. Now, I am doubting if I have been doing the right thing. LoL...

I pushed the top most bar towards the -ve sign (just like Seiko auto). The nudge is actually substantial, but I hardly see the indicator moving towards -ve side. More like staying at "neutral" position.


Any expert can advise?


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jun's military is available although it's still saying it isn't on his site. I asked when it would be available and he emailed back saying he has some and has placed an order for 55 extra as he is pleased with the outcome. I placed an order on Sunday.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Some comparison shots of the original and the duck. They are the same except for the dial and back. Too similar for me so the original is on sales forum. I prefer the characters.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

woodville63 said:


> Some comparison shots of the original and the duck. They are the same except for the dial and back. Too similar for me so the original is on sales forum. I prefer the characters.


Very nice. I've been waiting on the Chinese version since October (did you order from Jun? I did, and he said last week it would still be a week or two before he could ship it...).


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, ordered from Jun. I ordered another watch and sent him an email asking about the duck's availability. A few days later I got an email asking me to paypal him. I trust him so I sent the money without even asking about delivery. Paypal 30/11. delivery 11/12.



GuessWho said:


> Very nice. I've been waiting on the Chinese version since October (did you order from Jun? I did, and he said last week it would still be a week or two before he could ship it...).


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

woodville63 said:


> Yes, ordered from Jun. I ordered another watch and sent him an email asking about the duck's availability. A few days later I got an email asking me to paypal him. I trust him so I sent the money without even asking about delivery. Paypal 30/11. delivery 11/12.


Thanks, I ordered it from Jun back on 22/10, last spoke with him on 27/11 when he said they were coming in soon. Perhaps he already shipped it, I'll wait another week before bothering him again.

BTW, why is it called "The Duck"?


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

New Sea-Gull field watch co-designed by members, has its own listing now.

Some of us told him that it was stating the obvious what Sea-gull had on the original dial. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, then it's a duck. In the original advert he referred to this, so I call it the duck to differentiate it from the original. My shorthand for the product he designed based on our input.



GuessWho said:


> Thanks, I ordered it from Jun back on 22/10, last spoke with him on 27/11 when he said they were coming in soon. Perhaps he already shipped it, I'll wait another week before bothering him again.
> 
> BTW, why is it called "The Duck"?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm lovin' the Duck...

Any more feed back from owners before I order?

New Sea-Gull field watch co-designed by members

Ita


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello Woodville, I have asked at the website you listed but you seem have the watch, do you happen to know if it is with sapphire crystal or not, as it is not mentioned? Also can you guide me to a discussion around Jun? I have read a lot in the forum and tried numerous searches with not much success, seem I miss something essential.
Thank you so much.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know but assume it is sapphire like the original. I'll email him.

Some threads discussing Jun https://www.google.com/search?q=tru...arch=forums.watchuseek.com&qscrl=1&gws_rd=ssl

I have bought about 5 watches from him. I wouldn't be surprised to hear of somebody buying more than me.



Ivo P said:


> Hello Woodville, I have asked at the website you listed but you seem have the watch, do you happen to know if it is with sapphire crystal or not, as it is not mentioned? Also can you guide me to a discussion around Jun? I have read a lot in the forum and tried numerous searches with not much success, seem I miss something essential.
> Thank you so much.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Woodville,
thanks for the link-me searching with only "Jun watch"and alike combinations was not giving me any results.

By any chance, have you received an answer from Jun? 

I also wrote in the website before posting here the last time but no response yet, is there any other way to contact him, beside the site contact form? I always hate relaying on such, especially when not receiving copy of the enquiry.

You know-Christmas fever is all around us -making me anxious to know as soon as possible, as I like the chinese characters format much more but if not with SC- then I might choose the standart one.

How is your behaving, anything worth mentioning not already in the threath?

Thanks so much.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Try jliao2006***AT***gmail.com.

He hasn't got back to me. I have sold mine to a member who is picking it up on Monday. Too many watches. He may post photos and his views next week?



Ivo P said:


> Hi Woodville,
> thanks for the link-me searching with only "Jun watch"and alike combinations was not giving me any results.
> 
> By any chance, have you received an answer from Jun?
> ...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

woodville63 said:


> Try jliao2006***AT***gmail.com.
> 
> He hasn't got back to me. I have sold mine to a member who is picking it up on Monday. Too many watches. He may post photos and his views next week?


I certainly will...

Where will this obsession end... LOL

Ita


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

So....

Just quickly. I picked this up from WV63 about 2 hours ago. I set the time and date on the train on the way home and have had it on the wrist since then.

Impressions.

It's a large watch, 44mm? But it wears smaller for some reason. Maybe lug length or shape or the fact that the leather? lined material (canvas?) strap is quite light so the watch is not a huge weight on the wrist.

Ivo P. I put a drop of water on the crystal and it sat as a droplet while I moved the around a bit. I think that = sapphire crystal yes?

Lume is bright but on the hands only.

Rotor is noisy but I like it. Adds character like the 7750 wobble!

So far I like this watch a lot 

Thanks WV63...

I also picked up a WuYi! More on that later...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Update re lume... I had been sitting out the back reading the paper and went inside to get a drink...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ita said:


> I also picked up a WuYi! More on that later...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure you don't need a Grand Seiko?

Next time you visit be sure to see my new bathroom scales (arrived after you left) - I got them for 12CNY, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14344454654&spm=a1z09.2.9.134.n1QrfI&_u=m20c8f2ife42. Unfortunately, they have confirmed that we are 2kg heavier than we thought. Mrs is in shock!

If you need a 22mm leather strap for the military, DEWEI/µÃÎ¢ÊÖ±íÅä¼þ´¿ÊÖ¹¤ÕæÅ£Æ¤±í´øºÚ×ØÉ«Õë¿ÛÄÐ¿î18 20 22mm-ÌÔ±¦Íø, you can have a black one for $8.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks mate, but GS is way outa my league....

Those scales are very space age, but they must need calibrating! LOL. You could send T out to whipper snip and do some pruning. That might shed a KG or two! ;-)

I think the Military has 24mm lugs. They look pretty wide!

Thanks again champ. So far on the wrist for 6 hours it has lost 1 sec. Not bad....

Ita


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

The duck has landed!







I see what everyone is talking about in regards to the rotor noise, but that really hasn't bothered me. I also agree with Ita, it is a big watch but wears smaller then you would think. Loving it so far, it was worth the wait!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a difference between the model with the tank on the back and the model with the star on the front and back? Good stuffs are sayin the latter was designed with the help of forum members. This forum? Thinking about buying the star laden model.

Edit: sorry should have read the whole thread first!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Just read that the ST25 movement auto winds unidirectionally. That would probably explain the noise and the wobble. 

The Miyota 9015 which also has unidirectional winding, I found quite noisy in a Halios Tropik SS and it had a lot of wobble, a huge amount of wobble actually. Wasn't so noisy in an Armida A1 and the wobble was less probably because it was a heavier watch on a chunky braclet, whereas the Tropik was on leather. 

I can imagine as some people have already said how the ST25 sounds and feels in the thinner case and the heavier rotor and it puts me off. I prefer bidirectional.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

I haven't noticed the wobble. If you want wobble get an ETA 7750. They ROCK... lol

The ST25 on the other hand has a rattle. My wife could hear it while I was driving the car!  I love it, as it gives the watch character.

Ita


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

There is enough characters on the Duck!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

James_ said:


> Is there a difference between the model with the tank on the back and the model with the star on the front and back? Good stuffs are sayin the latter was designed with the help of forum members. This forum? Thinking about buying the star laden model.
> 
> Edit: sorry should have read the whole thread first!


Hello James, 
I was really thinking about the star model, still thinking actually, so had the same considerations as you.

sooooo, have asked Jun about the watches and he responded they are identical, except for the sapphire glass, it is not sapphire on the star model. This puts me on thinking mode for the moment, however I definitely know that I do not want the English model, given that the star one exists.

Happy to hear your opinion, might help my decision as well.
cheers.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I decided against it. Although it looks very nice, it's just some aspects of the movement I don't like.



Ivo P said:


> Hello James,
> I was really thinking about the star model, still thinking actually, so had the same considerations as you.
> 
> sooooo, have asked Jun about the watches and he responded they are identical, except for the sapphire glass, it is not sapphire on the star model. This puts me on thinking mode for the moment, however I definitely know that I do not want the English model, given that the star one exists.
> ...


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

What is the verdict on this watch after a while, im thinking of the non star version with sapphire. Movement quality etc.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

dpeter said:


> What is the verdict on this watch after a while, im thinking of the non star version with sapphire. Movement quality etc.


This is an old pic of my Star Duck. I'm very happy with this watch. The look, feel, lume, accuracy and readability are awesome for a watch at this price point.



Ita


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

yes, I like the raised letters on this one.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

dpeter said:


> What is the verdict on this watch after a while, im thinking of the non star version with sapphire. Movement quality etc.


Wearing mine right now. It's one of my favourites, super accurate (+2s/day since I got it), very nice finishing on the case, and the raised numerals are really cool. The rotor is a little loud, but doesn't bother me much. One minor complaint is that the lume is stronger on the hands than the dial; The lume on the hands is very strong, the lume on the numerals is underwhelming and much weaker than the hands. Everything else is rock solid, the crown action (winding,setting,date change) feels very rugged and smooth which is a very pig plus in my books.

Oh yeah, and the strap is comes with is excellent quality as well.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

same experience with mine. High quality, noisy rotor.
I just saw the DLC version on the singapore Sea-gull site
New SEA-GULL D813.581 Black PVD Chinese Military Watch Since 1964 Automatic Movement ST2553









GuessWho said:


> Wearing mine right now. It's one of my favourites, super accurate (+2s/day since I got it), very nice finishing on the case, and the raised numerals are really cool. The rotor is a little loud, but doesn't bother me much. One minor complaint is that the lume is stronger on the hands than the dial; The lume on the hands is very strong, the lume on the numerals is underwhelming and much weaker than the hands. Everything else is rock solid, the crown action (winding,setting,date change) feels very rugged and smooth which is a very pig plus in my books.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the strap is comes with is excellent quality as well.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I wish this was a bit smaller on the lug-to-lug dimensions. 51mm is just too much for my wrists.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

MEzz said:


> same experience with mine. High quality, noisy rotor.
> I just saw the DLC version on the singapore Sea-gull site
> New SEA-GULL D813.581 Black PVD Chinese Military Watch Since 1964 Automatic Movement ST2553
> View attachment 4541906


Is that located in Singapore? I just received a watch from seagullwatchstore.com and it went from Tianjin to Beijing to Canada. I don't suppose it really matters though but I'm thinking they're in China not Singapore.

Gary


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I was mistaken. It is indeed in China. Now, the big question now, how do I justify the DLC version if I already have the regular one. 


Gary Drainville said:


> Is that located in Singapore? I just received a watch from seagullwatchstore.com and it went from Tianjin to Beijing to Canada. I don't suppose it really matters though but I'm thinking they're in China not Singapore.
> 
> Gary


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

MEzz said:


> I was mistaken. It is indeed in China. Now, the big question now, how do I justify the DLC version if I already have the regular one.


Go for it - the price is right!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is mine.

Sometimes on a big Camo Zulu.



Sometimes on leather.


----------



## Bubzek (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,
I've seen the sapphire crystal version of the D813.581 Tank Commander listed as both 1st Edition and as Limited Edition. Does anyone know how many they are limited to? I've seen black, green, and green with metal bracelet. Do you know the total number or number of each? I've tried asking the online store and got no reply. Thanks.


----------



## Bubzek (Sep 5, 2015)

I actually did get a reply from the store. It was just lost among all my emails. There were 10,000 pieces of each different type made which seems like a lot for a limited edition but at that price I still think it is a cool watch regardless. Being a "limited edition" of any kind is just a bonus for me and I prefer the sapphire crystal of the limited version.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Sometimes on a big Camo Zulu.
> 
> ...


Looks sweet on the camo. Nice and fitting combo.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## climateguy (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks great on camo!


----------



## clownefish (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine on Panerai-style leather band - love the contrast the cream stitching provides to match the dial. From David Li at "Seagull Singapore". That's Christmas shopping in the background...


----------



## Qidamin (Dec 3, 2015)

I was also interested in this watch, as it is easy to find at cheap price in China, but I fear its relatively big size for my 16.5/17cm wrist!


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Qidamin said:


> I was also interested in this watch, as it is easy to find at cheap price in China, but I fear its relatively big size for my 16.5/17cm wrist!


17cm is nearly 7". Buy one, it will be fine!

Ita


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys has anyone bought the watch with the stock steel bracelet?


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Qidamin said:


> I was also interested in this watch, as it is easy to find at cheap price in China, but I fear its relatively big size for my 16.5/17cm wrist!


Yes, I noticed that when trawling Taobao - it can be had for just over 600CNY. Amazing!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

link please? 


woodville63 said:


> Yes, I noticed that when trawling Taobao - it can be had for just over 600CNY. Amazing!


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

MEzz said:


> link please?


I'm fluent in Chrome.

D813.581_ÌÔ±¦ËÑË÷

out of the bunch I would go with å&#8230;¨å›½è�"ä¿�å�'ç¥¨ç"·è¡¨æµ·é¸¥å†›è¡¨ä¸€å�·D813.581é˜²æ°´å¤œå&#8230;‰è‡ªåŠ¨æœºæ¢°è¡¨è"�å®�çŸ³-æ·˜å®�ç½'å&#8230;¨ç�ƒç«™

https://list.taobao.com/itemlist/ma...ame_info=1&tid=0&isnew=2&_input_charset=utf-8

https://list.taobao.com/itemlist/sp...ame_info=1&isnew=2&tid=0&_input_charset=utf-8


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

woodville63 said:


> I'm fluent in Chrome.
> 
> D813.581_ÌÔ±¦ËÑË÷
> 
> ...


Can someone please tell me how (if possible) to purchase from taobao for shipping to the U.S. I tried Google translate however I can't seem to even get it in my cart. Lol


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Double post. Delete please


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Can someone please tell me how (if possible) to purchase from taobao for shipping to the U.S. I tried Google translate however I can't seem to even get it in my cart. Lol


You need to log in to place in cart. Then https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/where-buy-seagull-m163s-1723650.html#post25488522. Just found this, https://www.taobao.com/go/act/global/teach/en/


----------



## FCW1 (Jun 15, 2014)

I would recommend:http://finechinesewatches.com/shop-2/sea-gull-d813-581-g-military/?v=3a52f3c22ed6
Even if you can not deduct VAT (private, inside EU all other can) and with transport the price is very competive.
With the very solid steel bracelet it is just 20€ more expensive.


----------



## FCW1 (Jun 15, 2014)

I would recommend:http://finechinesewatches.com/shop-2/sea-gull-d813-581-g-military/?v=3a52f3c22ed6
Even if you can not deduct VAT (private, inside EU all other can) and with transport the price is very competive.
With the very solid steel bracelet it is just 20€ more expensive.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well since noone could give me an answer on the bracelet I just went ahead and bought one 




























Solid, heavy but....the clasp is signed by laser etching










Looks like an afterthought, but hey, you can get the leather strap if you search for it, but not the bracelet so I guess its better you buy one with the watch

Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is my Seagull Limited Edition black version military watch. It is quite accurate but it is a bit too loud.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasminsdad (Apr 13, 2012)

Lovely dial and hands, great value. I don't like dates in general, especially on 'military' watches and the date doesn't seem to be executed as well as the rest of the watch, too square, too large. If they did a no date version I would be all over the black version.


----------



## EnShinNoi (Nov 22, 2011)

It's been a few years since I've posted on this forum. Not since I bought my last watch (see avatar). I was in the market for a new one and decided on this beauty.

I was looking for a change in style but still Chinese made/assembled. 

I'm a penny pincher so naturally decided on buying from taobao. I only just got done paying for my order. It's a tricky process setting it all up but saves a lot of money assuming everything works out.

I'll post again once I receive the watch.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

So....

Did you buy the Anglo version or the Chinese?

Ita


----------



## EnShinNoi (Nov 22, 2011)

Ita said:


> So....
> 
> Did you buy the Anglo version or the Chinese?
> 
> Ita











The Anglo version. I could only find the one option on taobao.

Had I been presented with both options, at the same price, I'd probably go for the Chinese. I really like the red star against the green (for aesthetic reasons), just as I love the red-tipped second hand.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Not sure if they still have stock as it's and old link, I guess it's to late anyway...

New Sea-Gull field watch co-designed by members

I love the Chinese text version..

Ita


----------



## EnShinNoi (Nov 22, 2011)

Ita said:


> Not sure if they still have stock as it's and old link, I guess it's to late anyway...
> 
> New Sea-Gull field watch co-designed by members
> 
> ...


Yeah too late. Not to mention I only paid 95 USD, minus shipping costs. I like the Chinese text version more but not for an extra $120.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow... $95 is a cracker deal. Great pick up!

Ita


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Deeeeelicious acquisition. Good on ya!!!!
Luv the pic of the Hammy pocketwatch
I wore the Hammy 992b and 950b while I was RRing.

Sold em both for $1,500 last December.

I paid $60.00 for the 992b and $100.00 for the 950b in
1966. Inflation? Market forces?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## EnShinNoi (Nov 22, 2011)

I received the watch today and am very happy with it.

After shipping, conversion fees and so on, it ended up costing $157 AUD.

I can't comment on its timekeeping because I've only had it for a few hours but everything else is great. 
Edit: Over a 24 hour period, it remained on time. It lost 4 seconds overnight but regained them during the day.
Edit2: 1 second slow after 48 hours.
Edit3: It seems to be consistently losing 3 seconds a day. I could probably counter that slightly by laying it flat overnight (I've been wearing it 24/7).

I love the way it looks and it's a joy reading the time.

I don't mind the short minute hand for reading the time but setting the time, it's a bit trickier getting it perfectly lined up.

The crown is effortless to operate.

The strap is comfortable straight out the box and does not require any wear-in. I'm fairly thin so have it on the lowest notch.

The weight is quite noisy but I don't mind. My last watch was a bit noisy too. It moves quite freely compared to my previous automatic which is a good thing.

Hopefully the photos allow you to see some of the details and how it sits on my bony wrist :-d


----------



## vuanh1408 (May 4, 2016)

EnShinNoi said:


> I received the watch today and am very happy with it.
> 
> After shipping, conversion fees and so on, it ended up costing $157 AUD.
> 
> ...


Nice pics. Could you tell me your wrist size pls? I fell in love with this watch but my wrist is pretty small, about 16,5 cm


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

EnShinNoi said:


> I received the watch today and am very happy with it. After shipping, conversion fees and so on, it ended up costing $157 AUD.I can't comment on its timekeeping because I've only had it for a few hours but everything else is great. Edit: Over a 24 hour period, it remained on time. It lost 4 seconds overnight but regained them during the day.Edit2: 1 second slow after 48 hours.Edit3: It seems to be consistently losing 3 seconds a day. I could probably counter that slightly by laying it flat overnight (I've been wearing it 24/7).I love the way it looks and it's a joy reading the time.I don't mind the short minute hand for reading the time but setting the time, it's a bit trickier getting it perfectly lined up.The crown is effortless to operate.The strap is comfortable straight out the box and does not require any wear-in. I'm fairly thin so have it on the lowest notch.The weight is quite noisy but I don't mind. My last watch was a bit noisy too. It moves quite freely compared to my previous automatic which is a good thing.Hopefully the photos allow you to see some of the details and how it sits on my bony wrist :-d
> View attachment 8295546
> View attachment 8295554


$157AUD?! Where did you order it from?


----------



## vuanh1408 (May 4, 2016)

Just received my ordered watch from taobao. I got it for just 90$ (550CNY). A steal at its price lol


----------



## ken160 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine with a new strap (watch 92$,strap 40$.unbeatable value)


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

here is mine:







































Can someone suggest an alternative strap for this watch?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

I have mine on a green Zulu...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Gorgeous watches 
Whats accurancy for a day ?


----------



## ken160 (Dec 15, 2011)

mine is +12 sec/day.and resting crown up/down makes no difference.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

+8 

Ita


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks gents !
Good watch 
If i understand the lume are not on the numbers of the dial ? Only index and hands ?
Thanks


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

lechat said:


> Thanks gents !
> Good watch
> If i understand the lume are not on the numbers of the dial ? Only index and hands ?
> Thanks


Nah mate... Lume everywhere numerals included!










Ita


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Ita


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

It's like the 017's more mannish cousin.


----------



## Tony Rex (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm particularly interested in the version with the red star logo. Is the crown screwed down? Can I swim with this? I also like the lume, but I wonder how long it would last.


----------

